# Solved: Server 2003 Backup Fail



## thesilfieszone (Aug 5, 2009)

Running Server 2003 SP 2

Hello, for the past week my server's secheduled back up's has been failing. We had this problem once before because somone included the back up drive itself in the backup. So i Excluded it and it worked fine.

Below are my settings for the back up and error log file. I am hoping that someone can help me. If you need more information to assist me please let me know.

Thank you in advance for any and all help I get.

Here Are My Settings...
Backup data summary:
Included:
C:\
D:\
Excluded:
E:\
E:\Backup Files\

The backup location is: E:\Backup Files\
The number of backup files stored at one time on hard disk is set at: 7.
The backup is scheduled to run at: 5:30 PM of every Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday.

The following settings were made regarding deleted items:
Disk space reserved for deleted files: 2999 megabytes.
Deleted e-mail messages will be retained for: 30 day(s).

ERROR FILE

10/20/2009 5:30 PM
-------------------------------
Date: 10/20/2009
Time: 5:30 PM
User: SYSTEM
-------------------------------

Backup Runner started.
Launching NTBackup: ntbackup.exe backup "@D:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows Small Business Server\Backup\Small Business

Backup Script.bks" /d "SBS Backup created on 10/20/2009 at 5:30 PM" /v:yes /r:no /rs:no /hcff /m normal /j "Small Business

Server Backup Job" /l:s /f "E:\Backup Files\Small Business Server Backup (05).bkf" /UM
NTBACKUP LOG FILE: C:\Documents and Settings\SBS Backup User\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows

NT\NTBackup\data\backup07.log
=====================<BEGIN NTBACKUP LOG FILE>=====================
Backup Status
Operation: Backup
Active backup destination: File
Media name: "Small Business Server Backup (05).bkf created 10/20/2009 at 5:30 PM"

Volume shadow copy creation: Attempt 1.
Backup (via shadow copy) of "C: "
Backup set #1 on media #1
Backup description: "SBS Backup created on 10/20/2009 at 5:30 PM"
Media name: "Small Business Server Backup (05).bkf created 10/20/2009 at 5:30 PM"

Backup Type: Normal

Backup started on 10/20/2009 at 5:33 PM.
End of Media encountered while backing up to non-removable media.
The operation was ended.
Backup completed on 10/20/2009 at 5:41 PM.
Directories: 2
Files: 15
Bytes: 4,295,180,897
Time: 7 minutes and 36 seconds

----------------------

The operation did not successfully complete.

----------------------

=======================<END NTBACKUP LOG FILE>=====================
NTBackup finished the backup with errors.

For more information about failed backups, see the article on troubleshooting your backup at the following Web page:

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=18414

Backup ended at Tuesday, October 20, 2009 5:41 PM
Backup Runner finished.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

thesilfieszone said:


> Running Server 2003 SP 2
> 
> Backup started on 10/20/2009 at 5:33 PM.
> *End of Media encountered while backing up to non-removable media.*
> ...


That sounds like you are out of room.


----------



## thesilfieszone (Aug 5, 2009)

Well my C & D drive together is 74.2 gigs. I have 393Gig's that are free on my backup. so i shouldn't be out of room. Also it's not the backup drive itself I am able to store things on there and access it just fine. 


I appreciate you trying to help.


----------



## thesilfieszone (Aug 5, 2009)

So the drive was formatted in FAT 32. That has a file size limit of 4gigs.

I just have to reformat the drive in NTFS.


GO ME!


----------

